
The Dying Art of Courtroom Illustration - dashausbass
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/courtroom-artist-history-legal-illustration
======
keithpeter
[http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/art/features...](http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/art/features/court-artists-quick-on-the-draw-9091848.html)

UK court artists are not allowed to sketch in court. They must observe and
then leave to sketch from memory (a fact that I was not previously aware of).

------
m1el
Is there a reason an illustration is allowed and a photograph isn't? Why would
you prefer a version of events warped through an artist's mind and hand OVER
an exact picture?

~~~
d_e_solomon
I would say that a picture isn't an exact replica either. The photographer
chooses what to photograph at what time and with specific framing and with a
particular set of features on the camera. A photographer makes choices just
like an illustrator does. So a photographer is still warping a version of
events through their mind as well.

One photograph of a person crying or upset could be used to represent then
entirety of a trial. Imagine if that one moment is published in a newspaper.
The person would be immediately assumed guilty in the court of public opinion.

~~~
unfunco
I agree, but also think that neither is really necessary, courtrooms could
have CCTV, that could be archived and made available to people that are
involved with the case. A professional photographer or illustrator in a
courtroom, now that I think about it, seems bonkers.

------
Leszek
I there any reason to prefer these illustrations over photos, other than
"charm"? Something like not recording things that weren't the centre of
attention?

~~~
throwaway2048
many courtrooms do not allow photography

~~~
Leszek
Well indeed, I suppose I should have also said "aside from photography being
disallowed". Perhaps to phrase another way, why could anyone be against the
reintroduction of photography into courtrooms?

~~~
rtpg
I think it's an extension of trying to avoid the effects of "conviction in the
court of public opinion". Imagine seeing a coworker on trial on the news.

Or imagine being on trial, declared innocent, but most people just saw the
fact you were on trial and recognize you by your picture.

There's also details like having the jury's faces be out there.

Personally I think a lot of this is "solvable", and having video footage in
places like the supreme court would make coverage of it a bit easier for
places like TV. Say what you will about TV dumbing things down and only taking
fragments, having more people pay attention to the judicial system would be a
net positive IMO

~~~
occultist_throw
This sounds like an implicit discussion about semi-secret courts for the pure
reason of defending a potentially innocent defendant.

What happens if X is tried for $crime and is found not guilty? Court of public
opinion may still see them as guilty, and keep away rental properties, jobs,
and social network away from them. And now since communication is in ms across
the world, perhaps we ought to come back to this.

------
themark
The one of Tom Brady has to be the best of all time.
[http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/08/tom-brady-courtroom-
sketch-m...](http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/08/tom-brady-courtroom-sketch-memes-
lol)

~~~
rhcom2
I'll add Guy Fieri to the list.

[http://static5.businessinsider.com/image/5273e8bc69bedd1614a...](http://static5.businessinsider.com/image/5273e8bc69bedd1614afe9a0-506-253/this-
courtroom-sketch-of-guy-fieri-is-tremendous.jpg)

------
georgeecollins
My mom was a judge and she took one of the courtroom illustrations she was in
and framed it. I am sure my sister and I will fight over it some day as a
family heirloom.

